

Photos comparing iPhone 4S and Galaxy Nexus hardware/interface - mcantelon
http://thisismynext.com/2011/10/19/galaxy-nexus-vs-iphone-4s/

======
r3demon
Galaxy Nexus looks huge. Is such a large screen so important for a phone? It's
still too small to be usable for most productive tasks.

